# Thursday April 10



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for a short report today, but i'm about to run late. Got to fish with my buddy Craig and Steve yesterday and the weather was so nice. Ran out to find some jacks and got our limit pretty easy. Jigs seem to be what they wanted today. Then ran another 6 miles of so and started working on the red grouper with a couple scamps thrown in. Got a limit of nice grouper and only had to throw back a couple nice gags and snapper. Then we decided to look for trigger fish and mingos. Got our triggerfish limit pretty easy but only got 9 mingos and called it a day. Fishing seems to be getting bettter and better. Weather was perfect and good times with the guys on the boat. I'm off to work, only got a few pictures. Be safe and God bless you all. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

A few pictures.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job Delynn!!! some red grouper steaks sure sound good to me!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice mess of fish!!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

great fish!


----------



## 08everglades (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like a great trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job as always ! Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome job capt. Nice quality of fish! Looks like a fun day thanks for tje the report


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice box of fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking box of fish! Thanks for the report


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!! Your pictures seem really clear, what were u using for a camera? Just wondering...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice box of quality fish


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The camera is only a cheap one. A Nikon Coolpix l27. I have to buy new ones so often that I just stick to the cheaper ones. Being on a different boat everyday and being thrown around with saltwater is not a good combination for cameras.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report and get a Go Pro!


----------



## cblaze (Jun 26, 2011)

Delynn - Thank you for your hard work and endless effort to make our trips a success. Your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

boat full of fish from delynn.... per the usual. awesome job!


----------

